# Outback 25 FB



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

*Do you own an OUTBACK not included in the other POLL?*​
25 FB250.00%27 RBS250.00%OTHER00.00%


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

This model was left out of the OUTBACK POLL. Not only because it was forgotten, but the poll only has 10 spaces! SORRY VERN!

The info was supplied to me, and I just posted it. I also have to take some of the blame, because I looked at brochures to ensure they were all there...and still missed it!









Now you can cast your vote!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is the rest of the OUTBACK POLL. Not enough room to put all the models in the other one.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Pete and everyone, I found a way to modify the Poll lines and increased it to 20 entry lines. Pete I locked this poll but if you need to add another model you have 7 lines to do it on the other poll. If you need more I can add if needed. Post away...









Vern


----------

